# Bird Flu



## Kacey (Jun 13, 2007)

Hmm...


----------



## Shuto (Jun 13, 2007)

That's not what I expected.  I guess I should have looked at the forum it was posted in.

Very funny.


----------



## Steel Tiger (Jun 13, 2007)

Oh the Avianity!


----------



## tellner (Jun 13, 2007)

Whaddya mean "flu". It don't look like they flu nowhere!


----------



## jim777 (Jun 14, 2007)

Very funny!


----------

